# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Festa  Bektashiane

## honzik

Ngjitje në lartësitë e fronit të perëndive parahelene 

Në Malin e Tomorit, mes vargut të pelegrinëve bektashinj 




Të ngjitesh lartësive të Malit të Tomorit është një sakrificë e madhe, ndërsa të udhëtosh drejt Teqesë së Kulmakut është vërtet një ndërmarrje tepër e vështirë. E që të arrish atje duhet ta kesh vendosur që të mos tërhiqesh para asnjë vështirësie që të del përpara. Dhe nëse jeni të prirur për të shijuar një udhëtim kolektiv, ju mund të shfrytëzoni fare mirë festën e Abaz Aliut, ose siç njihet ndryshe festa e besimtarëve bektashinj.

Udhëtimi
Pavarësisht kilometrave me një makinë tip fuoristradë, të duhen jo më pak se katër orë që të përshkosh rrugën nga Berati në drejtim të Malit të Tomorit. Çdo vit në fund të muajit gusht Mali i Tomorit mbushet me pelegrinë të ardhur nga të gjitha trevat e Shqipërisë dhe diaspora. Për të shkuar deri në vendin e shenjtë duhet që më parë të kalosh Bogovën, fshatrat: Kakrukë, Çorovodë, Qafën e Devrisë dhe më pas mbërrin në Qafën e Kulmakut.

Ngjitja
Në Qafën e Kulmakut, vëren kalldrëmin e hershëm, të ndërtuar para viteve '90. Territori i përket Komunës Qendër në Skrapar. Për të shkuar në Gjerbës duhet të kalosh Guhakun, burimin me shumë ujë që rrjedh nga mali Tomor, të përpjetën e fshatrave Radësh e Mollas, duke lënë djathtas Shpellën e Pirogoshit dhe Gykën e Devrisë me pamje alpine që të shpie në Leshnje për të shkuar në Ujanik. Nga e majta e rrugës të rri mbi kokë Mali i Tomorit, ndërsa djathtas lë Zaloshnjën, Milovën dhe pas një të tatëpjete të butë mbërrin në Gjerbës.

Në vendin e shenjtë
Nga Gjerbësi drejt Ujanikut derisa mbërrin në vendin e shenjtë, në ditët e festës vëren qindra-mijëra pelegrinë të sistemuar në kampingjet që kanë ngritur. Në mes të turmës shihen edhe uniformat blu të cilat merren me mbikëqyrjen e vargut të gjatë të pelegrinëve, pavarësisht se drejtuesit e teqesë pohojnë se "feja nuk bashkëjeton me koburen dhe se besimtarët e gjejnë vet rrugën për tek Shtëpia e Zotit". Në festimet e këtij viti kanë marrë pjesë vendas e të huaj me dhe pa origjinë shqiptare, të cilët besojnë në një perëndi, madje pa dallime fetare. Aty shkojnë njerëz të besimit të krishterë, të besimit islam e katolik. Dy ndërtesat që ndodhen brenda një territori janë të rrethuara me një mur të lartë. Ndërsa 'ushtritë' e çadrave të pelegrinëve janë të sajuara me plastmas. Rreth 18.00 automjetet janë parkuar nga baxhoja e Ujanikut deri në majë të malit ku gjendet Varri Konof i Abaz Aliut.

Rituali
Ndryshe nga vitet e shkuara, këtë herë në festën tradicionale të bektashinjve kurbani zhvillohet në një thertore të madhe me kushte të mira dhe ujë të bollshëm. Njerëzit sipas ritualit, taksin qengjin dhe nëse nuk e therin vetë ndihmohen prej kasapëve. Një kilogram mish qengji shkon deri në 300 lekë të reja. Territori përreth është kthyer në një fushim gjigand panairi ku gjenden të gjitha asortimentet që shiten me çmime të njëjta si në qytet. Pas kryerjes së kurbanit dhe hedhjes së një shume të konsiderueshme parash për bamirësi, mund të gëzoni sipas mënyrës tuaj me të afërmit.

Festa
Festa e Tomorit është me origjinë pagane. Ky vend ka filluar të përkujtohet si epiqendra e bektashizmit në vitin 1600 kur Haxhi Babai ngriti varrin kenotof në çukën e Tomorit. Rituali i festimeve u ndalua gjatë 50 viteve të diktaturës komuniste dhe rifilloi sërish vetëm pas vitit 1992. Ndërsa sipas mitologjisë, Tomori ka qenë fron i perëndive parahelene. Një legjendë e lashtë flet për mrekullinë Tomor, sipas të cilës kur Perëndia krijoi këtë mal, mbeti e mahnitur aq shumë teksa e sodiste nga larg, saqë nuk arriti të krijonte një tjetër bukuri të krahasueshme me të.

----------


## Alket123

Ne te gjitha keto festa derdhet rakia me e mire e Skraparit. Rakine qe ben Skrapari nuk e ben asnjeri ne Shqiperi.

----------


## albprofiler

> Ne te gjitha keto festa derdhet rakia me e mire e Skraparit. Rakine qe ben Skrapari nuk e ben asnjeri ne Shqiperi.



Qfare fatkeqesie ( baksuz ) ishe ti ku po shfaqesh ti vetem se po i mbyllin temat ,po i fshijne postimet e çka jo tjeter 
Pse flet vetem per alkoholin ,pse te tjeret ne shqiperi nuk e pine alkoholin 
Ti po me duket se vete je pijave dhe spo dine se çka po shkruan 
Ktu te komuniteti bektashian jane disa tema shume te mira ,ti nuk shkon ti lexosh ato dhe te perfitosh diçka per veten tende por merresh vetem me pije alkoholike
Me shume se 90 % te gjerave qe po shkruan nuk jane te verteta .Me kto gjera qe po shkruan vetem se don  te provokojsh besimtaret sunni dhe te nxitesh ngrindje midis ketyre dy grupeve 
Mos harroni bektashianet nuk mund ti shtyni ne grindje midis komunitetesh, ne aso grindjesh qe nuk perfiton askush nga to .
Dhe duke munduar tja beni gropen dikujt tjeter ka mundesi qe ju te bini vete ne ate grope
I lus moderatoret qe te mos lejojne ne te ardhmen postime sikur te alketit

----------


## Alket123

> Me shume se 90 % te gjerave qe po shkruan nuk jane te verteta .Me kto gjera qe po shkruan vetem se don te provokojsh besimtaret sunni dhe te nxitesh ngrindje midis ketyre dy grupeve


Une jam nga ato ane prandaj thashe se bektashinjte i festojne me raki ato festa, kam ngrene dreka dhe darka te tilla tek ata. Propaganda jote islamike kerkon dicka te e arrish indirekt.

Ty nuk te pelqeu. Ti je suni, si te gjithe sunite ketu kane deklaruar haptazi se bektashinjte nuk jane myslymane, do te sjell postime nga vete sunite ne kete forum? Do genjesh ti "truth" apo une?

Sunite po i hedhin ne ere shiitet ne Irak ne xhamira e tyre. Pse nuk mund te hedhin ne ere teqe me bektashinj brenda? Qofte larga ajo dite por per te bere sunite e bejne.

----------

